# Q about longevity on 1st gen TTs



## emzzls3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new here. I've been saving up and recently started putting a lot of thought into what my first car will be! I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on how many miles you can put on these cars. I know it depends on maintenance and how the car has been driven, but assuming it's regularly maintained and not pushed too much while driving, how long should they last? Any info would be great, I'm still researching.
Thanks : ]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have seen TT's with over 150,000 miles on them and they still look new and drive great. It's all how you take care of it. If you decide to skip oil changes and haldex fluid changes and wait until you have 100k on the motor to change the timing belt your asking for problems. Good luck with your search don't buy the first one you find look at a few to make sure you buy the colour and trim level you want.


----------



## bowserb (Apr 6, 2009)

How about some experience from across the pond. Bought a 2002 TT roadster new in October 2001. It came with a 4-year warranty. My experience during that time should have told me to sell at the end of the warranty. During that time there were at least two recalls (coil, anti-roll bar) and several other breakages--radio, air conditioning control, door latch (dealer couldn't fix, but I did). Since then, pick any 12-month period, and you will see more repairs than for the entire time I have owned my 2000 Subaru, also bought new.

My feeling about the Audi TT is that it is a fragile automobile. Things break all the time. Imagine a plastic motor oil dipstick, if you can. Then imagine it on a real car! OK, it's only part plastic, but the plastic is inside the motor. Too much plastic for an automobile. Electric window failed. $500 US. AC compressor failed. $1,800 US. Intake manifold breather tube. $308 US. The purchase price of this car is just a down payment.

Latest insult. Last year, as a result of a class action lawsuit in California, VW-Audi agreed to reimburse repairs for broken timing belt "systems" (belt, tensioner, and associated parts), including consequential damage to the engine. They also agreed to extend the warranty to 105,000 miles for the same components for vehicles that have not had the damage done already. Owners were required to have their cars inspected ($100 US), and any repairs needed done at that time, at the owners' expense. The dealer said to me, "If the water pump fails, it will break the timing belt. Would you like it replaced now?" $700 US. The water pump was not broken, so I said no.

Final version of the class action lawsuit settlement says any repairs recommended by a dealer but refused by the owner, invalidates the 105,000 mile warranty. Week before last, my wife was driving home (it's actually her car), and the timing belt broke--as we learned afterward. 75,000 miles on the car. Repair is not covered by the court-ordered warranty extension, because we refused to have an unbroken water pump replaced. Charge now? $6,900 US. However, I'll have the car taken to an independent shop and specify to the extent possible, use aftermarket parts, not "genuine Audi".

Here's the clincher as far as a prospective buyer should be concerned. I was visiting with a service writer at the dealership. I asked, "Does anyone buy a second Audi, or are they pretty much one-time customers?" He says, "I've seen a couple of people who traded one on a new one, but they're mostly first time buyers. And lots of times I really feel bad for them, because of the cost of service and repairs. It's why I drive a Honda and will probably stick with it."

My advice? DON'T DO IT! RUN SCREAMING TO A JAPANESE CAR DEALER! My U.S.-built Subaru and my service-writer friend's U.S.-built Honda...they're both superior to any "made-in-Hungary" Audi. My Subaru wagon (called "Outback" here) has 145,000 miles and, except for the window-shade cargo cover, is like brand new! When my TT is running again, it is going to be traded ASAP. I may go from the shop to the car lot!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The TT has a few known, expensive problem areas. Even with a well maintained car, there are a number of things that can fail through poor design or bad batches of parts from suppliers. That being said, overall, they should run to very high miles without completely dying, as can be seen from a number of cars on this forum.

My main concern would be that you're talking about buying your first car and asking if high miles are an issue... That probably means you've realised you can get a high mileage, early TT for similar money to a newer, lower mileage 'boring' hatchback. As much as I like my TT, I'd say if you only have £5000 - £6000 you're better off with something a little more sensible. They might be bargains to buy, but parts, servicing and insurance still cost the same (in fact, insurance could be crippling for you. I had a BMW 645 that cost less to insure than my V6)

Maybe I've misunderstood your situation... Either way you should definitely consider the cost of looking after these cars if you're after a high mileage example.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

bowserb said:


> My advice? DON'T DO IT! RUN SCREAMING TO A JAPANESE CAR DEALER! My U.S.-built Subaru and my service-writer friend's U.S.-built Honda...they're both superior to any "made-in-Hungary" Audi. My Subaru wagon (called "Outback" here) has 145,000 miles and, except for the window-shade cargo cover, is like brand new! When my TT is running again, it is going to be traded ASAP. I may go from the shop to the car lot!


What a biased comment. Having run 2 TTs for the last 6 years, I can tell you the reliability is good, but the build quality in a million times better than any Jap Crap (I work for a Japanese car manufacturer). There is not a single Japanese car with the style, quality and looks of the TT.

If you want hardcore performance at the expense of build quality then Scooby, Evo or Skyline will be your choice.

Remember, for every complaint you read on here there are probably 10 good comments which have not been written as people tend only to complain and not praise (human Nature)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, mine's just rolled past 95k miles and is in fine order.

It's a well cared for car and not neglected.

If you want any car to last you stay aware of any strange noises or something unusual in the way it drives or handles. Look after it and it'll look after you.

They do have some common faults as we all know but they are a very robust and reliable car, the interior is made of high quality materials and they are vey well made.

I never go out and worry that the power hood will not close as it always closes without fault everytime, I never worry that things will spontaneously break like they have on previous cars. My previous Alfa Romeo had done half the miles my TT has and the power hood on that worked about 60% of the time, the door check strap just broke for no apparent reason, it leaked water all over my feet when it rained heavily and compared to the TT the interior panels and the fit and finish made the Alfa look like a kit car, the TT oozes quality.

The TT feels very solid on the road too, mine's a roadster and has pretty much no scuttle shake with the hood down, unlike the Alfa Spider which shook like a jelly. I really wanted to like the Alfa and I searched and bought a 1 owner low mileage and expensive one but I ended up px'ing it for the TT after just 4 months. The TT has been with me for 2 years and I'm happy to keep it until it is considered a classic.

Things like anti roll bars and coil packs, suspension springs snapping are quite common on many cars.
My wife has a 7 month old Nissan and it males a terrible whining noise (engine) and it's an intermittent fault, the dealer said book it in for when it's doing it :roll:

It's under warranty so we'll just leave it until something breaks and then take it back.

The build quality on the Nissan is nowhere near in the same league as the TT, the Nissan has now done 9k miles and will be nowhere near as nice as the TT is when it's the same age despite us looking after all our cars really well.

My TT has had work but only the sort of things that I'd expect to wear out on many other makes of car.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Personally,

Based on experience I think they are not worth the risk unless you have a decent mechanic and a large wallet

If you do not mind the risk then I would get one, along with a decent third party warranty.

The number of "common faults", probably not any worse than most cars is signifanct enough to warrant reams of pages on the net. Most of the common faults are not cheap to fix :-

At around five years you can expect the following:-

Cambelt, water pump, tensioner
Exhaust rotting, cats 
New springs, steerint arms, drop links etc.
Dash pod, thermostats, 4 x coilpacks
Clutch, slave cylinder

I am not alone in having all of the above fixed, along with many other mechanical issues.

For the money I reckon there are better cars on the market these days.


----------



## maTTster (Mar 27, 2009)

my 1999 180 ttr has the equivalent of 100000m (160k km and change) and is the first car that since the day i bought it (2 years ago, with a not exactly spotless service history) I have not once considered selling  if it craps out on me, serious like, I will definitely buy another, probably the V6, since i'm in love with naturally aspirated engines - they run forever! it doesn't seem to me to be THAT expensive to maintain, and cruising around with the top of at this time of year makes those expenses seem like nothing compared to the joy it gives you... 
the bottom line is this... if you have enough disposable income to not get in financial trouble trying to maintain one properly, go for it! but the same should be true no matter what car you buy.
i calculate the average per-month cost without gas and with all unforeseen repairs, insurance, tyres, parts, labor, ... that it costs me €250/month. it is insured for any eventuality and i believe it is well taken care of.
by the way, anyone else here calculate what it costs them to run one?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

No but I get 350 miles out of a tank of 99 RON and a service is less than £250 each year.

Road tax is high but insurance is only £400.

Fortunately, everything else is quite reliable so the only other expenses are things I want to replace or modify.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Remember, modern cars aren't like ones from 15 years ago. It used to be that getting high mileage out of a car was down to how far you'd get before it rusted beyond reasonable repair. Nowadays, this isn't an issue, so it's likely that most cars will go much further as long as parts are replaced as they die. Now, there are loads of high mileage (around 100k) TTs around, but that's because we're willing to spend the money to keep them running smoothly. Making it over 100k isn't really an achievement. Making it over without spending a few thousand on repairs is more impressive...

Just bear in mind that cars making it to high mileage doesn't really tell you a thing about their reliability or cost of ownership. There won't be many TTs (or any other modern cars) sitting on scrap heaps simply because they just wore out from too much driving. They will ALL make it to high miles but they might cost a small fortune to get there.

Instead of asking how long a TT lasts, you should be asking how much it costs everyone here. There will be plenty who have only had to pay for servicing and consumables, but then a fair few who have had thousand pound repair bills. This is how you work out if you can afford a car, not by seeing some credit crunch bargains on Auto Trader.


----------



## b8yd k (Sep 18, 2008)

With all cars it's alot about how they're looked after. I've only had my TT for 9 months and have spent alot on servicing, but thats only because when I bought it, it had 68,000 on it and now it's just over 80,000. So in that time i've changed the engine oil 3 times, Haldex/Gearbox oil changed (drained and renewed) and now a full Cambelt service inc waterpump and tensioners. But other than oil changes i've got nothing much to do for another 80,000!

Probably spent £800 (a friend owns VW garage) but i've covered almost 15,000 miles and it hasn't missed a beat.
It's a great car to drive and i'm so glad I didn't buy a boring Diesel!
I get 450 miles to a tank (Shell 99 ron) so approx 35-40 MPG (mainly motorway miles, no city driving for me)
It's a 2002 car with original exhaust and CAT's, 
Coilpacks done under warranty 
Dashpod done under warranty

I've owned 24 cars in 11 years and the TT is my favorite. Jap is crap (from my experience) ask a Subaru owner how much it costs to change the spark plugs? Ask an Mitsubishi Owner how much 15,000 miles costs in oil changes! And then there's the extra fuel costs of almost double as they only get 20 MPG.

You could do alot worse than buy a TT (eg test drive any Jap car of the same age) Just my opinion [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## bowserb (Apr 6, 2009)

Guys, I am delighted at your positive TT experience. Our young (I assume young, since this is to be his first car) friend, however, had best read even the glowing posts carefully. The list of problem areas, if a price were put along side each, would be an eye opener for a prospective buyer of a used TT--or any used Audi, for that matter. According to two Audi mechanics, the 1.8 litre engine is a problem child. Where were those guys when I could have used their comments?

Frankly, I would say that if you cannot afford a new TT, then you cannot afford a TT period. There is no doubting the joy of an open top automobile (N/A to TT hardtop owners) when weather permits. Here in Houston, Texas, USA, down along the Gulf Coast, and up into the "hill country" toward Austin there are great open top drives, and the TT is made for the twists and turns along the way. I"ve done them many times on a motorcycle, and while any car pales in its adrenaline stimulation when compared to a two-wheeler, the TT is a thrill on a good day.

That said, my 1976 Datsun 280-Z performed extraordinarily also, and except for four clutch master cylinder kits ($80 each) during the ten years I owned it, it was nearly repair-free for 175,000 miles. My 2000 Subaru has had an AC clutch relay fail ($50) and other than that and the window shade cargo cover, it has had only maintenance for nine years and 145,000 miles, although it does need a catalytic converter now. Jap crap? That's the same pitch the Audi salesman put on my wife when she was deciding between the Mazda Miata (my choice) and the TT. I should be so lucky as to have a TT that was as crappy as my Japanese cars!

Note. True, for every complainer, there are some number of happy owners. Maybe the ratio is ten to one. Maybe it's only five to one. On any forum like this, there are die-hard defenders of the subject product--some because they really like the product; some because they have a subconscious need to defend their purchase decision. And there are some who would like to do damage to the product's reputation. After Audi's efforts to duck responsibility for a design flaw, and my dealer's $6,900 quote for the repair, I probably fit into that category. However, I have stated only facts with real numbers. I would hate to see this first-time car buyer get into what I consider to be an unreliable and expensive-to-repair car like the Audi TT which I own.


----------



## b8yd k (Sep 18, 2008)

Out of interest why would you join a TT forum if you hate it and want to get rid of it?

We all love our TT's some people do have problems but this forum has thousands of members who have services done on time, replace the water pump when instructed and as a result there cars look after themselves. A water pump can not cause a cambelt to break!!!
The problem with the water pump is that the impellers split and break from the shaft causing high water temps. The Cambelt breaking is probably a result of not sticking to the 80,000 mile or 4 year rule that Audi suggest.

Like has also been said, alot is down to how the car is used and driven.


----------



## bowserb (Apr 6, 2009)

b8yd k said:


> Out of interest why would you join a TT forum if you hate it and want to get rid of it?
> We all love our TT's some people do have problems but this forum has thousands of members who have services done on time, replace the water pump when instructed and as a result there cars look after themselves. A water pump can not cause a cambelt to break!!!
> The problem with the water pump is that the impellers split and break from the shaft causing high water temps. The Cambelt breaking is probably a result of not sticking to the 80,000 mile or 4 year rule that Audi suggest.
> Like has also been said, alot is down to how the car is used and driven.


I wish you could be called as an expert witness! The car was inspected at 71,786 miles, as instructed in the notice pursuant to the class action settlement. Only replacement recommended was the water pump, which was not broken. Now at 76,000 miles--less than 5,000 miles later (and less than 80k miles)--the belt is broken and so is the engine.

I initially was searching for info on the now infamous timing belt issue with TT and A4 cars with the 1.8 litre engine, to get more evidence to use with Audi, since they seem to be using loopholes to avoid the terms of the class action settlement (more info at http://www.timingbeltsettlement.com/index.htm). My search found this forum and this guy who was considering a used TT as his first car. I felt compelled to warn a fellow citizen of the world that he might be buying into trouble. At some point, I may feel equally compelled to create a warning website, as others have done, in order to warn a larger group of the at best unethical activities of Audi. For all the arguments emphasizing "how the car was driven" and "maintenance is important", the very fact of a class action settlement says there may be more to this than just driving technique and maintenance.

Thanks to the forum for all the comments, which I hope have been helpful to the OP as well.
Bill


----------



## emzzls3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, thank-you for all of the responses.. they are indeed helpful. Maybe I should have specified that I was wondering how long they'll go when properly taken care of before you have to make your first big replacement/repair. I am grateful for the replies that let me know what/when you had to replace/repair as well as the cost of those replacements/repairs. I understand this car is expensive to service and insure. I am not sold on the Audi TT yet. Meanwhile, I will keep saving. My first car isn't going to be an impulse buy, nor an uninformed one. No matter what I decide on, I will take it on atleast 1 extensive test drive while observing any noises i hear, watching RPMs etc. On that test drive I plan to take it to a mechanic. I will also make sure I get the best warranty possible.



> My main concern would be that you're talking about buying your first car and asking if high miles are an issue... That probably means you've realised you can get a high mileage, early TT for similar money to a newer, lower mileage 'boring' hatchback. As much as I like my TT, I'd say if you only have £5000 - £6000 you're better off with something a little more sensible. They might be bargains to buy, but parts, servicing and insurance still cost the same (in fact, insurance could be crippling for you. I had a BMW 645 that cost less to insure than my V6)


I understand insurance would be high for this car. I'm not necessarily asking if high-mileage is an issue, I'm more wondering how long these particular cars have been known to last. I didn't specificy "before making large repairs/replacements." I'm just trying to get a feel for the quality of the car. I'm not sold on a TT yet, but they're my favorite on looks so far.



> Remember, for every complaint you read on here there are probably 10 good comments which have not been written as people tend only to complain and not praise (human Nature)


You speak the truth.



> The build quality on the Nissan is nowhere near in the same league as the TT, the Nissan has now done 9k miles and will be nowhere near as nice as the TT is when it's the same age despite us looking after all our cars really well.


This is interesting to me, as I am liking the G37s and the fact that they're rear wheel drive. The front wheel drive/AWD on the TTs is kind of a bummer to me.



> Personally,
> 
> Based on experience I think they are not worth the risk unless you have a decent mechanic and a large wallet
> 
> ...


I reckon you're right. There are definitely more reliable cars on the market, but the very good looks of the TTs somewhat blinds me to the mixed reviews on quality/reliability/longevity. I wish I could get a TTs looks with the reliability of say, a Honda. Butttt, that can't happen.



> Remember, modern cars aren't like ones from 15 years ago. It used to be that getting high mileage out of a car was down to how far you'd get before it rusted beyond reasonable repair. Nowadays, this isn't an issue, so it's likely that most cars will go much further as long as parts are replaced as they die. Now, there are loads of high mileage (around 100k) TTs around, but that's because we're willing to spend the money to keep them running smoothly. Making it over 100k isn't really an achievement. Making it over without spending a few thousand on repairs is more impressive...
> 
> Just bear in mind that cars making it to high mileage doesn't really tell you a thing about their reliability or cost of ownership. There won't be many TTs (or any other modern cars) sitting on scrap heaps simply because they just wore out from too much driving. They will ALL make it to high miles but they might cost a small fortune to get there.
> 
> Instead of asking how long a TT lasts, you should be asking how much it costs everyone here. There will be plenty who have only had to pay for servicing and consumables, but then a fair few who have had thousand pound repair bills. This is how you work out if you can afford a car, not by seeing some credit crunch bargains on Auto Trader.


Nice last sentence there guy, but I won't take it personally.. though this is the reason I'm asking the questions I'm asking on this forum. I did fail to specify that I was wondering how long TTs last -before you have to make your first big repair/replacement- Like I said, I'm just trying to get a feel for the quality of this car, that's all. I'm not sold on the TT yet.



> Guys, I am delighted at your positive TT experience. Our young (I assume young, since this is to be his first car) friend, however, had best read even the glowing posts carefully. The list of problem areas, if a price were put along side each, would be an eye opener for a prospective buyer of a used TT--or any used Audi, for that matter. According to two Audi mechanics, the 1.8 litre engine is a problem child. Where were those guys when I could have used their comments?
> 
> Frankly, I would say that if you cannot afford a new TT, then you cannot afford a TT period.
> ...
> Note. True, for every complainer, there are some number of happy owners. Maybe the ratio is ten to one. Maybe it's only five to one. On any forum like this, there are die-hard defenders of the subject product--some because they really like the product; some because they have a subconscious need to defend their purchase decision. And there are some who would like to do damage to the product's reputation. After Audi's efforts to duck responsibility for a design flaw, and my dealer's $6,900 quote for the repair, I probably fit into that category. However, I have stated only facts with real numbers. I would hate to see this first-time car buyer get into what I consider to be an unreliable and expensive-to-repair car like the Audi TT which I own.


I appreciate your honesty. I'm still saving up as I research the few different cars I am interested in. Even if the Audi TT isn't my choice for a first car, I can tell you that I will eventually own one.. maybe not to drive every day(commuting, errands and such).. but for the times when I feel like going for a ride and getting rid of some stress.

Again, thank-you everyone for the responses!


----------



## jimel49 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am new to the tt scene and have only had my car about 2 months.
Its got full Audi tt service history (not sure thats a good thing now)
Being a extremely competent DIYer I was more than happy to take the plunge on a tt as my previous cars have been many Alfas, big bmw 750's, v8 mercs, lancias fiats anything odd bod.
In my new ownership I have as a precaution just replaced timing belt and tensioner + full kit and water pump thermostat etc.
Replaced Haldex filter and oil, Oil looked good but filter was original one. mmm will contact audi service department and see what they say.
First let down today my front offside spring snapped, having said that we have 7 speed bumps near our house and even have 2 were i work.
The only car I have never changed a spring on is our family seat Alhambra. (Just cursed that).
PS. the tt is an ionic car that will certainly remain fashionable, I am sure they will become future classics and stand the test of time


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

How long have you been driving? imo you shouldn't have a TT as your first car if you don't have a few years experience in driving.

They are not easy to drive day to day. Visibility is SEVERELY restricted. They are difficult to park and the blind spots are enormous.

Plus in answer to your question they are expensive to keep going. Mine has done 50,000 miles, but has still needed almost £1000 spent on it in the first 3 months.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

emzzls3 said:


> Nice last sentence there guy, but I won't take it personally.. though this is the reason I'm asking the questions I'm asking on this forum. I did fail to specify that I was wondering how long TTs last -before you have to make your first big repair/replacement- Like I said, I'm just trying to get a feel for the quality of this car, that's all. I'm not sold on the TT yet.


Not sure there is anything to take personally about my last sentence so I'm glad you're not... If I'm telling you something you already know, then great. The reason I said what I said in my post is that the TT is now reaching an age and price point where it's very easy for people to buy an early, high mileage model for the same money as a sensible 2nd hand hatchback. This also means there are a lot of people getting carried away and buying cars they can't really afford to maintain because all they looked at was the purchase price.

If that's not you, then perfect but it's better that someone makes sure (at the risk of you taking it personally).


----------



## wheelie15man (Apr 22, 2009)

how much to replace timing belt and the other things you had done ???


----------



## bowserb (Apr 6, 2009)

wheelie15man said:


> how much to replace timing belt and the other things you had done ???


Don't know who you are asking, but my TT final tab for a broken timing belt is in. The total for timing belt, tensioner, water pump (not broken, still), the cylinder head and associated parts, and labor to rebuild the top of the engine, plus 80k service was just over $7,000. After many calls to Audi-USA by myself and the dealer, Audi finally agreed to pick up all but $1,900. The car was at the dealership from March 26 to April 20.

My wife picked it up the evening of the 20th. On the way to work the next morning, the Check Engine light came on. She called me, and I met her with my scanner and found a lean mixture problem--not too serious, and it turned out to be a breather hose not properly connected. I also noticed from the passenger side that one of the little plastic hubcaps was missing. Hose connected, hubcap ordered.

Best of luck to us all.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> My previous Alfa Romeo .............................. made the Alfa look like a kit car, the TT oozes quality.
> 
> The TT has been with me for 2 years and I'm happy to keep it until it is considered a classic.


So far it's 8 years against 40 years  I really like SO much about my TT but I'm doubtful it would make it to the age of my Alfa :roll:


----------

